# Police find spotted python in glove box.



## RoryBreaker (Jul 27, 2016)

http://www.cairnspost.com.au/news/c...h/news-story/acba0a85e81daec34942577acbc719a6


----------



## eipper (Jul 27, 2016)

It's a Pygmy banded stimson's


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 27, 2016)

30 km north of Coen, they must have picked it up on the way north.



eipper said:


> It's a Pygmy banded stimson's


----------



## Wallo (Jul 27, 2016)

Grubs


----------



## eipper (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd say so Michael


----------

